

Cry My IP - lelf
http://crymyip.com/

======
nodesocket
What in the hell did I just click?

------
danlev
[http://www.moanmyip.com](http://www.moanmyip.com) is still better.

------
backwardm
My IP address seemed extra sad. :( Maybe if it had a little more
stability—wasn't so dynamic...

------
_cbdev
Sadly, it does not support IPv6 :(

Other than that, this was unexpected :D

------
oh_sigh
Well, the website does do what it purports to do.

------
daw___
But why?

------
mirceal
sad and useless

